# How to make DIY fly mask?



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Does anyone have a pattern (or online source?) for the mesh fly masks for horses? It can't be that hard, I am too cheap to buy them if I can make them. Any brilliant creative horse-owners out there? (also want to make some for the dairy cows).
thanks in advance!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Rosepath said:


> Does anyone have a pattern (or online source?) for the mesh fly masks for horses? It can't be that hard, I am too cheap to buy them if I can make them. Any brilliant creative horse-owners out there? (also want to make some for the dairy cows).
> thanks in advance!



I'm neither brilliant nor creative but hopefully someone will drop by and offer some suggestions.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I had a friend who used to do custom fitted ones. I think if you google PVC coated mesh cloth you can get many suppliers.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

http://www.suitability.com/product_p/7700.htm


----------

